# Heating pad to warm fermenter



## scorpio (Jan 30, 2007)

I have my primary in my finishedbasement. It's tough to keep the area warm (it's in an unfinished area - my space)without really warming up the entire area - sauna stye, which the Mrs. hates


I have a heating pad. Can I wrap this around the fermenter and set on low heat without worry of melting the plastic or burning the house down?


Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello scorpio, Someone else not long ago said they were trying that, [maybe smurfe]...they said the heating pad was on a timer and would shut off after an hour.

Maybe try a heat tape for keeping water pipes from freezing, don't think they would keep shutting off for you.

In the winter our house is hot from burning firewood, in the summer we use the AC and I find it cooler in the house.....at that time I put my primary in front of the fridge, there always warm air blowing out from underneath every time the fridge is running....the must is in the primary for just a few days, so don't mind it being in the way for such a short time.


----------



## scotty (Jan 30, 2007)

I just sent for a glass tube type adjustable aquarium geater


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2007)

I bought a heating pad a few weeks ago. It has a auto shut off on it set for one hour. Every style I saw everywhere was the same. If you have an older one that don't shut off, it will be fine. I recommend a brewbelt that George sells. I was wondering how an electric blanket would work wrapped around either a primary or carboy?


Scotty, the aquarium heater idea isn't a bad idea. I have aquariums and some brands of heaters are good, others aren't. Just keep an eye on them. I had a heater malfunction recently that basically boiled the fish in the tank. They literally flaked like cooked fish because basically they were cooked fish. You could easily sanitize one though as they are a glass tube. How are you planning one using them? Clipped to the side of the bucket or did you order one of the floating ones? Be cautious with the floating ones. The ones I have used fluctuate in temp.


Smurfe


----------



## scotty (Jan 30, 2007)

I really only want to use it in the primary bucket . The cheap ones have the c clamp type of attachment. That one seemed best. I dont have it yet. in transit somewhere


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 30, 2007)

Smurfe --


I know you're _c-o-l-d_ but are yousure you weren'tusing your crock-pot again for your fish???


----------



## smurfe (Jan 30, 2007)

OilnH2O said:


> Smurfe --
> 
> 
> I know you're _c-o-l-d_ but are yousure you weren'tusing your crock-pot again for your fish???



















It would appear that way. I don't know what happened. The heater malfunctioned and the temp on the stick on thermometer was off the scale. The tank was very hot to touch. This happened on a tank at the office over a weekend. Even cranked all the way up, I had never seen a heater get as hot as this one did. When I dipped the stinking, floating fish out of the tank, the just kind of fell apart like a piece of cooked fish.






Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Jan 30, 2007)

scorpio, I use a heating pad frequently on my primary. I actually just fold up a towel, place it on top of the heating pad and then set the fermenter on the towel. I generally keep it on low but in a basement you will probably need a meduium setting. Just keep a tab on the temp and adjust as needed.


----------



## mikeforeman (Feb 1, 2007)

Why does the Brew Belt say to not use it on glass? 
Looks like the plastic in the primary would be more of a heat problem.*Edited by: mikeforeman *


----------



## Plymouthpete (Feb 1, 2007)

Scorpio, I live in the cold hills of western Connecticut and my basement stays pretty cool in the winter, (low to mid 60s). For my last three wine fermentations I have used an old heating pad with a towel on it set on "low", with the primary fermenter sitting on it. I don't use a timer with it, I just leave it on for the whole time. The temp stays at a pretty constant 75degrees. When I rack it to the carboy for the secondary fermentation I do the same thing with the heating pad. The wines I made with this heating method have all come out beautiful. ( Lambrusco, Washington Valley Riesling, White Zinfandel). The heating pad works great or I have been real lucky with this procedure.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2007)

I use the brew belt on my glass carboys with no problem. Mine said for buckets or carboys!


----------



## scorpio (Feb 9, 2007)

mikeforeman said:


> Why does the Brew Belt say to not use it on glass?
> Looks like the plastic in the primary would be more of a heat problem.




I just received my brew belt and it said the same thing. I sent an email to George last night for clarification. I'll let you know what he said.


----------



## OGrav (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with the intermediary towel/heat pad idea. I think the pads just by themselves next to the wine go over a very wide range of temps as they cycle on and off. Normally you just need a 5-10 degrees of warming, and those pads will go over 120 easily. The last time I tried it, the house was around 65 most of the day; I wrapped a 4L jug in a thick towel and placed the pad around it, leaving some air space. I monitored this with a digital thermometer placed next to glassat the lowest setting of the pad and it kept it at a somewhat stable 72-75. Granted, I had it in a small closet with limited airflow. One design I seen online used a low voltage lightbulb, circulation fan, along with a thermostat that I would like to try if I was in Wade's predicament. From my limited experience, there is a lot of difference in yeast action from 68 to 72. I would be interested in the specs of the brew belts, target temps, accuracy etc. They sound like a retasked aquarium heater.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

If I was not having plumbed heat installed shortly I would go this route with the bulb and thermostat but its only a matter of short time before I have actual heat in my basement so I will not waste my time and money!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 25, 2007)

I have joined the ranks of needing some heat for a primary fermenter. Because I'm over 45, I need to keep the house at a lower temp. If I had my way I'd set the thermostat at 58 and be happy. But, the men folk around here seem to feel that's too cool.



Go figure. Anyway, I started a pineapple wine yesterday and found the must temp had dropped to 65 this afternoon. A combination of the cooler thermostat temp, the lack of sun heating the primary fermentation room, and the fact the I'd used an old package of yeast that didn't start, gave me a low temp.



I've repitched the yeast with something that's still good, and hope the heating padwill get things cooking so the yeast can take over for heat generation.


----------



## smurfe (Feb 25, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> I have joined the ranks of needing some heat for a primary fermenter. Because I'm over 45, I need to keep the house at a lower temp. If I had my way I'd set the thermostat at 58 and be happy. But, the men folk around here seem to feel that's too cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So I guess in the next year my wife is going to keep it even colder in the house?



She will be 45 in October and she already freezes me. I like it about 72 in the house and she keeps it at around 62.






Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

65* here and my feet are always freezing!


----------



## pkcook (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used a dehydrator (onlow)with a couple of pieces of metalon top to set the primary on. It worked like a champ! I looked and found the picture I had posted here a while back.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2007)

I think we can come up with every contraption under the sun to keep our babies warm just not ourselves!


----------



## pkcook (Feb 26, 2007)

Wade,


My winemaking room is very small (the sump pump/circuit box room). I found that if I put the dehydrator on high and just run it in the room without the primary on top, I can bring the temp in that room to a perfect 70 degrees in the winter months. I can then put the primary anywhere in the room.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 26, 2007)

smurfe
So I guess in the next year my wife is going to keep it even colder in the house? [img said:


> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smiley19.gif[/img]She will be 45 in October and she already freezes me. I like it about 72 in the house and she keeps it at around 62.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! As my mother put it for so many years, "Go put on a sweater!"


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2007)

Well PK, I guess your going to have to dehydrate some fruit so that you wont be wasting electricity!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 1, 2007)

It would have to be a fruit that I wouldn't make wine with



.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there such a thing?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 1, 2007)

I have my Primary filled with another batch for **Sparkling** Apple wine....got it beside the fridge....seems a steady stream of warm air comes out from under it....Must is just bubbling happily....I don't mind my wines fermenting in the kitchem...has been smelling like fresh bread in there the past couple of days....Yeah...they are kind of in the way, but it's just for a few days...and I can peek in on it...


----------



## pkcook (Mar 3, 2007)

Wade,


I'm not fond of pineapple wine, so I could make some pineapple chips!


----------

